# Ermitteln des Stromverbrauchs meines PC´s



## xMaschx (18. Dezember 2010)

*Ermitteln des Stromverbrauchs meines PC´s*

Hey Leute,

wie kann ich ermitteln was die einzelnen Geräte bzw. der komplette PC an Strom verbraucht?

In Idle so wie auch mit Last 

lg


----------



## chris1995 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ermitteln des Stromverbrauchs meines PC´s*

kompletter pc einfach mit einem  billigen strommesser aus dem baumarkt oder supermarkt!
einzelne komponenten zu messen ist schwierig!
chris


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ermitteln des Stromverbrauchs meines PC´s*

Monatelang keine solche Frage, und dann gleich zwei quasi am gleichen Tag? Hast Du diesen Thread übersehen? => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...und-protokollieren-der-leistungsaufnahme.html


----------



## xMaschx (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ermitteln des Stromverbrauchs meines PC´s*

Sry hab den Thread wirklich übersehen! 

lg


----------

